# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Auditory Hypnagogia: write what you hear.

## Rissalecki

Hey people,

so lately ive been a bit more aware of hypnagogia before bed.  (especially auditory hallucinations)

ive been trying to listen to what friends and other beings say and snap out of it so i can remember, if you know what i mean.

if you notice and listen to your auditory hallucinations before bed, try to remember some quotes that you've heard someone/something say.
and write them down on this thread.

i cant remember exactly, but recently i heard someone say "HE MUST BE AWARE OF THE SOUND WAVES, BEFORE THE SOUND WAVES COME TO HIM"  (answering to something else stated...) weird.


so write down what you've heard,  or seen

----------


## NrElAx

Are you talking about hearing stuff during sp or right as your going to bed? If during sp, I can't remember everything exactly, but I've heard full songs, people having conversations, and people screaming at me from outside my door.

----------


## Rissalecki

ya as your going to bed, and sp i guess.  yes ive gotten the yelling quite a bit too in sp.  any details of speech?

----------


## NrElAx

> ya as your going to bed, and sp i guess.  yes ive gotten the yelling quite a bit too in sp.  any details of speech?



Well one was my sister yelling at me and she was saying, "go get him, go get him." And I also heard LaBerge talking in my head before, but I don't remember exactly what he said. I have an audio cd of his so that's how I knew it was his voice. But the time I heard the music was the best because it was pretty much full songs playing in my head.

----------


## inthemirror92

My experiences are almost ALWAYS not in SP. I haven't been aware in SP for the longest time now. I can't remember things from it i guess..
but when i'm laying down and very tired. I hear crazy loud tapping noises in random places. or loud unusual cracks. sometimes i even hear bassy noises that are kinda relaxing.

----------


## Rissalecki

cool,
ever heard actual speech that you can remember?

----------


## Queen Zukin

I hear this pretty much every night before I go to bed. Sometimes I write the good ones in my dream journal if I can be arsed to wake myself back up. I'll try to write some more down for you if you want. Here's the most recent one I posted, but it's like a week old. 

"_Be very important to us and go to the mitochondria._"

----------


## darknightedlady

On 2/7, I couldn't sleep between 1am and 3am. I woke up and read my old dreams, trying to make myself tired and initiate a lucid. Finally, I just took 2 tylenol pms and went back to bed. 

Just before I fell asleep, I heard a male voice say, "Bob Sully knows". It was as if I was overhearing a conversation. But, the house was silent.  If I have more, I'll be sure to add them...

Can't wait to read this, a few months from now...should be interesting!

----------


## Rissalecki

Yay science.

Agreed.

----------


## Cosmix

One time I heard little girls giggling, was kinda creepy lol.

A few nights ago I heard two men talking to each other: "i think he's doing it" said one, "I'm not sure if he'll be able too".  I got startled and came out of SP, when I got back into SP their conversation was still going but I can't recall what they said.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Just for you, I wrote down some things I heard last night. 

_ "Mrs. Clark"

 "That's up to YOU!"

 "P-p-p-population!"

 "Department of Subhuman Affairs"

 "Mowed down the story in Motown" 

 "Chlamydia...I'm not drinking it!"

 "This liberty that's in your body...it's terrifying."

 "That's not fair. I've been dieing for 32 days now."_

----------


## Rissalecki

To Cosmix, ive heard similar things to "i think hes doing it" before too, as if stating towards me.

haha thats a lot of stuff,

really random too.. Chlamydia...I'm not drinking it  hahahaha

----------


## Queen Zukin

_"Miracle Grow...It works from the head to toes, all the way down to the knees!"_

----------


## inthemirror92

> cool,
> ever heard actual speech that you can remember?



yeah, it sounds like someone's trying to get me up as they say.. "HEY"

----------


## Rissalecki

last night..

"Many people call it pressure holding"

----------


## mistermystic

I absolutely adore this phenomenon. Sadly, the only one I can remember right now is: _I'll be the best damn monster hunter Cleveland has ever seen!_

Edit: This probably isn't quite the same, but this man's wife has been recording his sleep talking for at least a year, and it's quite funny and just as nonsensical: Sleep Talkin' Man

----------


## Rissalecki

Thats interesting , wait so did you hear personally "Ill be the best damn monster hunter Cleveland has ever seen!"  or sleep talked it?


 this thread is about what we people 'hear' before sleep, being Auditory Hypnagogia. (hallucinations)

----------


## mistermystic

It was hypnopompic; I assumed that was close enough.

----------


## Rissalecki

That it is.  I am a little less informed on the hypnopompic state, but this morning i was aware of it, and 'experienced' it more so for the first time.  I cannot remember what was saw or heard, but i remember it being quite... emotional.  I then read up on it and how it is a very emotional state as apposed to hypnagogic hallucinations. (so that explained it!)

----------


## juroara

This thread is too much fun! I have to try this tonight!

----------


## Rissalecki

Glad you like it, juroara.


Last night:

"I think it turned out pretty prime... THAT IS INSANE!"

----------


## Rissalecki

_"Its bed time when your time is sleeping"_

"_They had told me they had froze to death today"_

----------


## ChangeTheWorld

> "That's not fair. I've been dieing for 32 days now."



I've heard that one as well, only was it 20-something days at one time, and around a 100 the other.

I also tend to hear a lot screams and occasionally people discussing scientific method or medicine, neuroscience in particular.

While I cannot explain the screams, the scientific method and medicine talk are most likely due to my interest in neurology/neuroscience.

----------


## Rissalecki

> I've heard that one as well, only was it 20-something days at one time, and around a 100 the other.
> 
> I also tend to hear a lot screams and occasionally people discussing scientific method or medicine, neuroscience in particular.
> 
> While I cannot explain the screams, the scientific method and medicine talk are most likely due to my interest in neurology/neuroscience.




I've gotten the screams.  My most vivid hypnagogia while trying to WILD in the afternoon resulted in the visual and auditory hallucinations of people yelling but the surroundings of the people were blurry, sort of tunnel vision like.

----------


## juroara

"Okay! 

It's a beautiful day, we work hard and we play!"

A hippie teacher teaching us to play with mud. I saw that just as I closed my eyes last night.

----------


## Rissalecki

haha , thats awesome.

----------


## ChangeTheWorld

Oh, and I tend to hear someone walking or opening doors a lot.

----------


## LucidInvader

> I hear this pretty much every night before I go to bed. Sometimes I write the good ones in my dream journal if I can be arsed to wake myself back up. I'll try to write some more down for you if you want. Here's the most recent one I posted, but it's like a week old. 
> 
> "_Be very important to us and go to the mitochondria._"



Mitrochondria is a organelle in a cell. Why would that be important?

----------


## Rissalecki

> Mitrochondria is a organelle in a cell. Why would that be important?



Hate to burst your bubble but sometimes hypnagogic hallucinations are unclear and lack logic.  But to answer your question:  In my opinion i'd guess it could be the nucleus of the cell ordering 'Queen Zukin'  to go the mitochondria and perform a task.  Which would be some kind of energy production/process.

----------


## LucidInvader

> Hate to burst your bubble but sometimes hypnagogic hallucinations are unclear and lack logic.  But to answer your question:  In my opinion i'd guess it could be the nucleus of the cell ordering 'Queen Zukin'  to go the mitochondria and perform a task.  Which would be some kind of energy production/process.



 He said sometimes I write the good ones, I just don't see how that's a good one and you didn't burst my bubble because that wasn't what I was getting at.

----------


## Rissalecki

> He said sometimes I write the good ones, I just don't see how that's a good one and you didn't burst my bubble because that wasn't what I was getting at.



Oh i see, haha its all good, i like the trippy ones.  Okay.

----------


## Nickanoor

I mostly only hear someone shouting my name. Either usually a friend or my dad.

----------


## Rissalecki

Yeh, i've definitely gotten a lot of loud shouting/screaming.  


by the way you guys should check this thread of mine out
http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/cat-st...oin-me-106177/

(Tomorrow part 2 starts for me.)

Anyone who has an organized waking time and bed time should do this, and post results.  This induction technique can produce up to 4 lucids a week, and of course you dont have to follow my schedule.  Also check out the actual tutorial here : CAT Tutorial - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

----------


## Logol

Rissalecki fukin king! lol i love the location and the updated LD count great thread man 
to in the mirror 92 the cracks u hear might not be hallucinations my house makes random loud crack noises in the middle of the night all the time 
ive heard loud card shuffling noises and the menu for call of duty music and plastic straw stretching noises all gettin louder and louder untill i fell into another dream 
its pretty intensse

----------


## Sweet Dreams

Haha, when I first read the title of this thread  "screaming and yelling!" came straight to mind.

 I don't know why people always talk about the imagery and not the auditory aspect of hypnogogic states. The sounds have always been so startling to me. It's relieving to hear so many others hear screams and yelling too, haha.

I hear slamming doors as well, kids playing and party chatter.

I don't remember any lines right now though i can't wait to read the rest of this and add my own later =))

----------


## Ayanizz

Last night it was churchbells for me, getting louder and louder. All this was accompanied by this weird rainbowspiralthing  :smiley:

----------


## Logol

Saw a black buisness woman explaining something and she said "toxic red" and then i thought about it and stopped hallucinating

----------


## KristaNicole07

Last night, I heard something about "more collagen."

----------


## grischkaja008

It's been a while, but had an scary experience:





> I had first the feeling that I weighted 3000 pounds, my heart beat slowly, but irregular. I heard : "This is how it feels like when there is too much gravity..."
> Instantly, I had the feeling that I was flipped up side down, that I was flying. My heart beat very quickly and irregular. I got extremely scared. I heard at the same time: "and that's the feeling you get when there's no gravity at all!"



It was kind intensive and scared the hell out of me

----------


## MindGames

This morning before a WILD attempt: _"You should try it now"_

About thirty minutes later (on a separate attempt) I had my first WILD.

----------


## lemoncobbler

I was lying in bed trying to wild a couple mornings ago, when suddenly, from outside my door, I heard a woman shout "DON'T PAY ATTENTION TO THOSE THINGS IT-"
as soon as I started paying attention though, the voice was gone, but I was really creeped out.

----------


## voidptr

Other than maybe imagining music, I don't get a lot of this. But last month, I was lying still in bed one morning after waking, trying to remember a dream, when I heard a random voice shout "Throw them in the brig!"  ::shock::  Um, no thank you, I'm awake now!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Rissalecki

hmm maybe excess hypnopompicness hahaha

----------


## astralpixels

I rarely get these before sleep, but during deep meditation or when i try to WILD I hear a loud white noise followed by the sound of Super Mario collecting a coin, that familiar "pliing" sound, but these happen as i'm transitioning into the dreamworld. 

And i've had numerous occasions where I've heard someone yell my name from outside my door during WILD attempts, even though I'm totally aware that no one is home. The creepiest one would be the time when I heard something, which sounded like it was right next to my ear say "Don't do that, go to sleep, or I'll have to force you to stop." I jolted up out of my SP vibrations and looked around the room, but of course there was nothing. (that i could see anyway)

I wish mine were as funny as the stuff some of you hear. :E

----------


## ultranova

I usually hear songs and I can control them like adding beats, changing melody and stuff. So yeah after some time in SP my head turns into MP3 player...

----------


## Puffin

I once heard a man with a rough voice whispering, "You're going to die now". It terrified me, but that's because it happened before I knew what SP was. 

That's the only actual hallucination I've heard in SP that involves talking; everything else is rushing noises, the sound of a heavy object vibrating against the wall, the sound of a low-volume jet turbine, or windchime-like sounds.

----------


## astralpixels

just had one last night (probably because i was reading this thread), it was after a terrifying sleep paralysis episode where i saw a creepy alien-ghost-thing at the edge of my bed.

after the SP let go of its hold on me and that 'thing' disappeared i calmed down and tried to drift off when suddenly i heard "SLEEP." in a very feminine but demanding hypnotic tone. scared the crap out of me.

ultranova, i'm pretty jealous of your hynagogic audio now, i've heard music before too but only once or twice, you've got a gift :E

----------


## Sweet Dreams

> "This is how it feels like when there is too much gravity..."
> 
> 
> 
> "and that's the feeling you get when there's no gravity at all!"



That is frickin' wild.

----------


## Sweet Dreams

While falling asleep a few nights ago, I heard the sound of falling glass shatter to my left. Immediately and from out of nowhere a woman comes from the right and goes straight to it like a fast ghost, moving pass me to the glass, but _right through me_!

I was caught off guard by how it felt having this woman run pass me with super speed and experience the sensation of another "being" running through me like that. It woke me up a little but not in a scary way, it was just very different. I could even say it felt good, but really strange!

----------


## Arra

The first auditory hallucination I've had, that I remember. This morning, as I was trying to fall asleep and WILD, I was annoyed at my dad for knocking on my brother's door to wake him up, distrupting my WILD attempt in the process. A few minutes later, I must have been in some hypnagogic state because I heard him say right by my closed door:

"Alyssa, are you going to go to the gym?"

Btw, Alyssa is my real name. The sound woke me up, and I felt intense annoyance that he had woken me up when I was almost succesfully WILDing. I was about to reply to him but didn't want to, and decided not to, but feared he'd just try to ask me again and bother me more if I didn't. After a few seconds, I finally realized that the question had made no sense. I never go to the gym, and my dad would have no reason to ask me that, and I must have hallucinated it.

What strikes me is how real it felt. If the question had made sense, like if he had asked if I want any coffee or something, I probably would still believe it had really happened.

----------


## NoctemConArtist

Buzz of a dentist drill, or loud white noise

----------


## monk3y

> Just for you, I wrote down some things I heard last night. 
> 
> _ "Mrs. Clark"
> 
>  "That's up to YOU!
> 
>  "P-p-p-population!"
> 
>  "Department of Subhuman Affairs"
> ...



you have a genius mind

----------


## ultimatedood

Sometimes, when I have lack of sleep, I will experience a jolt, preventing me from sleeping. One time I experience 6 in one night.
Best way I can describe it, is feeling tired, then when you are about to sleep, an electric shock hits my head and awakens me.

----------


## Lynn

I hear what my friends say to me or sometimes really weird stuff.
Things like 
"He's over there."
"How are you doing?"
"Foreverly" (This one freaked me out because it made no sence)
"Go see Bill" 
Usually it is about someone I don't know, and they are commands, or telling me what will happen next. It doens't come true, it's weird though.
Also before I go to bed, (right before sleeping) I heard not words, but what sounds like people talking. As if they were next door or something. It is really scary, to me. My Mom came in and told me there was nothing there...

----------


## mcwillis

I once heard a woman say in my ear, "You fucking little devil"

----------


## Shadow27

*light auditory hypnagogia*
- tones: usually airy to begin with and get louder over a 1 second period then cut off

*deeper auditory hypnagogia*
- music: usually a piano, often played badly but as I get deeper the "pianist" does improve

*very deep auditory hypnagogia*
- voices: probably the most freaky thing ever. Several I've heard:
-A middle aged man ( presumably a manager or boss ) yelling at an under-worker indiscernibly for about 2 seconds
-A teenage girl. About my age, familiar voice but I can't place it, saying "Wes!"
-A middle aged woman in her 30's saying "Lay down, you need to sleep." over and over in a very immediate and perilous tone.
yeah theres some freaky stuff.

----------


## Caradon

> Sometimes, when I have lack of sleep, I will experience a jolt, preventing me from sleeping. One time I experience 6 in one night.
> Best way I can describe it, is feeling tired, then when you are about to sleep, an electric shock hits my head and awakens me.



This is pretty common. It happens to me all the time too. Here is a link to one thread discussing it. 

.http://www.dreamviews.com/f41/what-c...t-them-102347/

----------


## Ookami

Of the one's I can remember:

"When she touches the bees, you always know she is sleeping."

"The other one's coming, the other one's coming"

" Carlos Contreras no se ah encontrado": That's Spanish for "Carlos Contreras has not been found" ( I'm fluent in English and Spanish)

Yes, yes, the screams are very prevalent but I'm surprised many of you reffer to them as "human". Human is the last word I'd use to describe them.

----------


## Shadow27

I heard some random guy say something about prostate cancer...





> "When she touches the bees, you always know she is sleeping."



haha, some of the weird shit we hear... lol

----------


## Shadow27

- A song that we had been working on in choir the day before, then the director saying "It's a joythong!
 a joythong! here we go!". I assume my brain was messing with the word Diphthong.
- Teacher: "Use silver ink!"
 Student: "No."
 Teacher: "I said, use silver ink!!"
 Student: "No!"
 Teacher: "SILVER INK!!!"
 Student: "NO!!!!!!!"

----------


## Phantym

Really? I almost never hear actual speech. I heard some kind of roaring last night during SP for example.

----------


## Shadow27

> Really? I almost never hear actual speech. I heard some kind of roaring last night during SP for example.



I've started hearing screaming recently... And growling at some points

----------


## Locarno

A sort-of roaring noise that sounds most like a train going through a tunnel (but quieter), a repetitive drum, and, almost *every* time, I hear the "Airport Voice", which sounds like a woman talking over a PA system asking people to come to the desk, saying flights are delayed, stuff like that - or speaking almost-sensible gibberish.

----------


## Frozenlime

Experienced some weird hypnagogia today o_O

Snoozed the alarm, dozed off with eyes semi-open. I see I have a third arm that shouldn't be there as I could feel where my two normal ones were. I tried to move it, and suddenly felt as if there was a second body that merged with my primary body. Now I had a strong pressure sensation in one of the vertebraes (which I usually always get in hypnagogia, at least for the last 8 months or so). This time I actually tried to touch it, so I moved my hand to the area that hurt. I felt like some being actually had his hand partially penetrated his finger in that spot, so I moved both my arms there and twisted it around and got it out, and the being backs off, become "friendly" and tell me this:
"I'm glad you did that. I can tell you that you have cancer in your pancreas (or liver or spleen, can't remember, but I mean he said pancreas), and that we hope to remove it by may 17th"
He then goes on telling me about how irrelevant the things I have worried about are. We agree, and I felt like "I understand. You're right."
He then starts to explain me theories on how to remove it, with two different methods. Of course, but it's hard to remember, and hard to focus. I'm afraid that I can't remember all this because I will soon wake up again from the snooze, so I don't really remember anything, except that it got a bit complex and he said that "it's important that you pay attention to this".

----------


## grischkaja008

While falling asleep:
Hearing the door opening, my eyes were half open. I saw a black mass going around in my bedroom. I heard tiny footsteps and "Meow". It jumped on my bed and lay down at my feet. I thought it was my cat. I wanted to get up and  chase it away, but I couldn't get up and couldn't say anything (SP). After a few second, I was again able to move and I got up to turn on the lights. The door was closed and the cat wasn't even there.

A bit creepy xD

----------


## Daytona

A wild boar, digging through the mud with it's muzzle searching for something and on another occasion a snarling wolf. The thing was, it was very loud and when I woke up, I could figure the real noise, which triggered the sounds in the SP and they were so faint, that I could hardly hear them while I was awake. But in the SP it sounded like a jet right behind my ear.

----------


## Trevorm7

I had the image of three businessmen sitting at a square table in a fast food looking restaurant. 
One of them said: "They offer us three different choices, suave, green, clover cat."

After I wrote that down I relaxed again and got:
"Why can't two cars go outside together?"
"I don't know."
"Because they would get pulled over."

I don't get it.

----------


## Grahamid403

I always tried WILDing before bed and it never works. I have done it for over 45 mins and I started hearing people talking and someone saying my name and it startled me. I try it in WBTB but I'm never focused enough in the morning.

----------


## purplepoppies

My favorite auditory experience wasn't just auditory. I wrote it down in my DreamJournal as such:

_I am not sure what to make of this, but it was peculiar enough to record here.
Last night, I entered an unusual state of hypnagogia. It is one of my favorite states to be in, so sometimes I prolong it. When I did that last night, I felt & heard various vibrations.
I mean, that usually happens in my third eye (bc it activates when you sleep) but this time, I felt the vibes on various points of my face & head, especially in my ears. There were high-pitched & low-pitched oneslike distorted, gravelly techno music. It actually did sound like music.

Perhaps this is just another aspect of hypnogogia that I've never experienced. I've felt vibes in my body, but never with tones attached to them. Never like music.
It was pleasant though. I hope it happens again._

----------


## thespiz

i wonder if my body is a sleeping bag for my soul.

this isn't... this isn't... this isn't the baleen. it has to be the baleen. 

silver hot pants are the way to be. not the gold. that's reticulated.  


i'm a big fan of these auditory hallucinations before sleep. they're fascinating and hilarious, i wish i had more of them. anybody know any tips on getting in touch with them a little more consistently?

----------


## Blayzeing

I get this all the time, sometimes even when I am fully awake... the last one I heard awake was "The cell automita divide regularly" and a few nights ago I heard a friend say "Ah! Blayze, you're here! Well, come on in... ....we've got plenty of peanutbutter and mapel suirrp". I've found that if I make up imagenery charecters and talk to them, eventually they reply with something I didn't think they were going to.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I tend to hear some hypnagogia most nights, quite often speech, usually friends and other people I know. So I'll try to record some tonight.

----------


## angie746

Ok..the other night i had just gone to bed..been lying there for about half hour andf i heard a mans voice shout "ang" it made me chuckle in my head and then after about 10 minutes I hear a fog horn blast...you know like the ones they hold in their hand before a race and they horn it for them to start..it was sooooo loud i actually jumped LMAO..would that be classed as going into SP atall???..I would have considered it to..answers on a postcard please lol  :smiley:

----------


## NrElAx

So last night I woke up and turned onto my back, and I went straight into sp. I still can't help but get scared when I hear scary ass shit. So right when I got into sp I heard this woman screaming so loud, and then I heard a demon speaking. I tries to stay calm and I told myself its fake and I tried to get into a dream, but I was just too freaked out. Its just hard to get into a dream when I get scary ass sp experiences. Most of my sp experiences are quit enjoyable and I get pretty close to getting into a dream, but the freaky ones are tough, and make it difficult for me to get into a dream. Especially since my heart us bearing a million miles per hour lol.

----------


## darknightedlady

I was in a closet, in my dream, positioning myself to look outward and I see a little girl hiding in the closet with me.  

At this point I wake up; and with eyes still shut, I hear piano music playing. I also hear, "sight relief and gift orientation", as the piano music continues. I don't want to open my eyes, because I want to keep hearing the music.  I wished I could play it...it was very soft and touching.  Finally, the music stopped and I opened my eyes.

----------


## Bobblehat

A woman's voice whispering, "This is going to hurt."

----------


## Rawracookie

A couple months ago, I had a random aural hypnogognon. Normally I can make "sounds" in my head. I can do anything from speech to sound effects to music at will. But normally, even quiet sounds can override them unless I make effort to ignore them.

Anyways, I was hearing some quiet speech in my head that overrode the sound of a quiet fan. I wasn't able hear the fan. I think it might have been some quiet mumbling. After this had gone on for awhile (I was interested in this. I knew that it was hynogogia.) it finally coalesced into a big echoy voice that said... LIQUID!!!!!

At least, I think that's what it said. I didn't quite understand the words at the time, I heard the voice more than I understood it. 

Continuing the story, my eyes shot open. I thought about it for awhile, because while I heard it very loud, I didn't quite understand it. After a minute I decided it said "Liquid," because that would sound really awesome in an echoy voice. Not too long before that, I had a dream that ended in an echoy voice.

I think I might have reality checked not too long after I decided it said liquid.

----------


## Naiya

Last night as I was trying to fall asleep, I put my white noise machine on. I swear I could hear soft beeping in a cycle of every 15 or so seconds. Not sure if it was the machine or hallucination but it was driving me crazy. Normally, I hear inaudible whispers or music.

----------


## MissLucy

I heard a male voice say "candy" (in Dutch) once. Kinda freaked me out, I thought there was someone in my closet as I was in boarding school at the time and thought someone was pulling a prank on me XD

Other times I hear my mum calling my name. Then I listened and she wouldn't call again, so I figured I'd only imagined it. It freaked me out when I moved out and heard her call my name.. ..because I knew it was impossible  :tongue2: 

Now I know to listen to my hallucinations, they never say anything creepy. And since I now sleep with classical music on, I don't hear them at all anymore, they just blend into the music and I just assume whatever I hear is part of the song (especially true on Jazz nights on the classical channel).

----------


## cedward1

Sometimes I hear music. I can influence the music, and it's almost like directing a band. The music is usually really good too. 

I'll have to record the voices.

----------


## MissLucy

I'm going to try and sleep with earplugs, and see if I still hear stuff when in SP. I've slept with earplugs all the time when I was at uni, so I know it won't keep me awake.

----------


## Rawracookie

> Sometimes, when I have lack of sleep, I will experience a jolt, preventing me from sleeping. One time I experience 6 in one night.
> Best way I can describe it, is feeling tired, then when you are about to sleep, an electric shock hits my head and awakens me.



I've had something like that. It's always some sort of visualization, but sometimes I'm not even conscious of it (or even see it, if that's possible). It's like driving along a road and then realizing you weren't paying enough attention and are coming to a stoplight. I jolt awake. It's a good mechanism for not getting in trouble on the road, but interupts me falling asleep occasionally.

As for auditory, last night I was "playing" music in my head. It was boss battle music from FF7, not very relaxing. I couldn't get it out of my head. Then, at some point, I started hearing some music I had never heard before. It was some weird electro-pop thing that probably doesn't exist. It was complete with indiscernible female vocals and throbbing bass. Somehow it was more relaxing even though the bass usually gets me going.

----------


## Trevorm7

Today I heard "Pick up the phone!" in what sounded like my mothers voice, it sounded electronic with a slight echo. The last time I remember hearing that combination of words was at least 7 years ago when we still had a land line and answering machine.

----------


## DreamState66

My auditory hallunisations are normally chaotic loud sounds or sometimes it can be music.

----------


## MissLucy

I had a funny but frightening one this morning. I woke up just before my alarm would go off, and dozed off for a bit and went into SP. I saw this figure in the corner of my room, and suddenly his mouth opens up freakishly wide and out comes.. ..my alarm XD But it sounded otherworldly, and it took me at least 3 "beeps" before I realised it was my actual alarm  :tongue2: 

Stupid time to go into SP though, isn't it. There's no TIME for a lucid dream, silly me!

----------


## Ctharlhie

One night a while back as I was falling asleep my whole hypnagogia was centered around one sound, the central figure of Holst's 'Mars', the rhythmic motif that the string section plays throughout the whole piece. I just couldn't get it out of my head, and not in an 'earworm' sort of way, I was literally hearing it like a hallucination.

I wonder if that kind of hypnagogia could be induced in order to help with WILDing...

----------


## Naiya

Here's one that actually freaked me out a little bit. I'm not sure whether it happened before or after I technically woke, I just know it happened while I was in the process of waking. Anyway, I heard and felt a loud BANG! As if someone had hit my nightstand or my bedframe with their fist. :S

----------


## Ctharlhie

Exploding head syndrome? :S

----------


## kindran

I do not remember which came first, the music or the voices: After hearing the album “alice in ultraland”, which is fairly trippy, I relaxed myself and, a body vibration ensued. The feeling of “body parting with vibration” arises and suddenly I hear a conversation, which sounds as real as real can get. I got up in a hurry. 

Sometimes (it didn't happen for some time since) I heard wonderful music, which I could influence, mix it and make heavenly sounds. Just wonderful, the best I ever heard  :smiley: 

Another time I heard a demon voice, saying: “You will always have a bad consciousness because of that”. The voice was loud and overwhelming and the scenario has been combined with the strange body sensation as described before.

And there was also the grunting and growling sound, like a wolf or a dragon. The funny thing is, that the voice came back every time I tried getting back into the hypnagogig state, in which I floated or flayed along a kind of an alley. The growling was so scary, that I could not do it., so I relaxed my attention and went to sleep.

----------


## Francium

I had my first real experience with sleep paralysis when I woke up in it last night. It didn't click at the time that I was under SP, but I just thought my inability to move was because of an unstable dream, something that has happened to me before. I tried to induce a lucid but I had trouble staying calm even when I imagined a peaceful setting. Somewhat subconsciously, I started pretending that my condition was due to some evil presence which led to me hearing a long evil laugh that you might hear an evil villain in a movie make. Then I started going back and forth, reverting to the peaceful setting which made the laugh disappear, then going back to the evil presence and laugh. I guess I was trying to show myself that everything I was experiencing was under my control.

----------


## MissLucy

> Here's one that actually freaked me out a little bit. I'm not sure whether it happened before or after I technically woke, I just know it happened while I was in the process of waking. Anyway, I heard and felt a loud BANG! As if someone had hit my nightstand or my bedframe with their fist. :S



That happened to me last night!! It woke me up from a dream I was having, I woke up in slight shock and it took me a while to realise it was probably an after-dream hallucination. It made remember to try to WILD though!

Other things I heard last night: a little girl saying " HEY!" in a cheerfully excited tone of voice, it even made me smile to myself, she sounded so cute!

And the usual "white noise"

----------


## gab

My only one was a door creaking open in the middle of my room. Needles to say, it freaked me out.

----------


## Francium

The sound of the air conditioning unit as I entered sleep paralysis became distorted and louder. It almost sounded like it was being overworked or about to explode.

----------


## DoctorSpaceman

The only one I remember now is ".._and they'll be giving Nick Cave his own cooking show_".

----------


## LucasPotter

I don't think I've ever heard someone _actually_ talking... It's always been a terrible sound, like someone's using a chainsaw next to my ear... and the only time I was trying to get SP, I heard someone whispering in my ear, but no words... almost like the person was breathing on me with their mouth open, you know?

----------


## Ctharlhie

> The only one I remember now is ".._and they'll be giving Nick Cave his own cooking show_".



 Sounds epic.

----------


## Castles

There were plenty of them.. a group of young girl voices. "Brandon..." "Are you here yet?" "Don't wake up.." But most of the time I don't understand them. They talk over each other.
They talk often.  But only when I'm at my boyfriends house asleep.

Almost every night, however, I'll hear music as I'm falling asleep. But as soon as I realize it, it stops.

----------


## BlakeE45

Ringing. Ringing that gets louder and louder and LOUDER. That's all I ever hear. Probably because I have mild tinnitus too. (Which sucks)

I sleep with a fan on, sometimes it will magically stop and I know I'm dreaming. (Although one time it actually broke, and thinking I was in a dream, proceeded with running into my door.  :tongue2:  )

----------


## Tkindle007

I always hear voiced when I WILD but never really pay attention to them. The only memorable moment was my first WILD ever. I finally got to SP and was very happy but started hearing a conversation between two people. They were saying things like "he's doing it." "Should we stop him?" and right as I was transition I heard one of them yell as loud as possible "FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!" and I woke up right away.

----------


## BobbyLance

The same old buzzing, you know, the sound made by bees. Occasionally, I hear voices from video game characters.

----------


## Toozul

Someone saying something random or a gunshot. In SP usually a sound of idling motor.

----------


## Nexi

I heard a loop of Spongebob Squarepants laughing...

----------


## ADEzor

A black man (I sort of half saw him, during a hypnagogic state) yelled "GAMES AND STUFF!" In a wavy stereo voice, from left to right.  Sounded hilarious  ::D: 

EDIT: You know it's odd when I don't speak English as my native language, but about 2/3 of the hypnagogic speech is in English and 1/3 is Finnish.

----------


## ebullere

My mom and I both hear these... I actually recorded a bunch of them between the ages of 16 and 19. The voices sang to me a lot. You can listen here. The more recent ones toe the line between profound and ridiculous. I have heard such gems as:
_
I was young and beautiful / my audiovisual cortex was fine (sung in the style of They Might Be Giants)
Brad was the first to leave the Center. Now he misses it beautifully.
Will she win?! If she can stab her opponent in the kneecap!
Bathe your toes in Beethoven.
When Dillywater of Green Tweezers announced his betrothal, everything turned up smiles.
My name is Cuthbert! I'm a maaaaaaagical faaaaairy.
crimecicles
Crawl inside the summer cables. Today they're smaller.
The roaring sound of architecture.
A heart rate is unremittant.
The reason we have wings are blooming.
To have breathed our own liters, breathed of our own teeth.
A wee vat of stolen infinity.
Brennan the self-mutilating rabbit
Day 1 and Krimbalcakes! Silly bastards!
_

Nowadays I mostly forget the auditory hallucinations I have... Really I should try harder, because they're a great source of amusement.

----------


## MindGames

> My mom and I both hear these... I actually recorded a bunch of them between the ages of 16 and 19. The voices sang to me a lot. You can listen here.



Wow, you actually got people to help you record all that?

----------


## ADEzor

Yay my favorite topic is getting new posts.

Here's one from my earlier meditation attempts (those seem to be the best times for getting memorable hypnagogic audio.

"Don't touch the wall tits!" *child voice responding* "but I wannaaaa..."

----------


## Cloudinsane

Last night was the first night I heard anything; there was no voice, but someone sighed VERY loudly right beside my ear. Since it was my first time experiencing this, I immediately opened up my eyes, my vision in the dark was very weird (a low LED light on my tv, which is normally red, was bright white) and I saw the purple face of a man in front of me.

----------


## typedef

Its very interesting, but some of them are definitely thought out. In other words some of them don't seem so random.

----------


## ADEzor

> Its very interesting, but some of them are definitely thought out. In other words some of them don't seem so random.



Hehe now everyone thinks you are referring towards him/her  :Oh noes: 

PS. Nice signature  :smiley:

----------


## ebullere

> Wow, you actually got people to help you record all that?



Nah man, I recorded them myself using Audacity and a USB mic.

----------


## JDBar1215

When I was little my auditory hallucinations consisted of really loud things, such as car horns or amplified slamming on piano keys. Now though I only hear my own voice yelling, although not often at all.

----------


## Raen

I've only recently started to hear things before I sleep but the thing that I usually notice while I'm laying there is the sound of glass bottles chinking together. If you can imagine a box full of glass milk bottles and somebody lightly throwing another on top of the ones already in the box, that's what kind of sound I hear. It's usually constant as well without differences in the timing of the sounds.

----------


## Voivod

You know at first I thought I never experienced this phenomenon, but now I clearly remember hearing things, mostly when I wake up and try to sleep again. Really structured phrases I couldn't possibly think of.

----------


## EarthInferno

Here are auditories I've heard before and wrote down:

"why aren't we hitting Edward Mann up?"
"religion was foiled in supplication for fake vigilance."
"went to Aztec, California. I was planning on buying a kilophone."
"atomic resonance of silver is the distance squared."
"Brokinski epitome of the human condition." 
"you know its identity"
"that knight is stuck in your house, your garden overdue for repair."
 "Charon is the......... the ten lost tribes of Israel returning"

a voice calling my name real loud, waking me up
a banging type noise that sounded like it was coming from my basement

Unusual words I've remembered from a dream or auditory:
Tellurian
Gamorii

----------


## Queen Zukin

_ "Shut up Mr. Boots cause I'm naughty today!"_ (in Vincent Valentine's deep voice)  ::chuckle::

----------


## hermine_hesse

I saw of picture of The Star tarot card and heard "Follow the God of Dreams"

----------


## juroara

> "atomic resonance of silver is the distance squared."



lol..nice......WHAT DOES IT MEAN??


I heard something amazing the other night as I was falling asleep. It was so sweet it woke me up and then I tried to hear it again. It was a song. The voice reminded me of Enya. Imagine ten Enyas singing all at once, each a different word. The song didn't consist of sentences, only words, and the language wasn't english. The music was synth pop. Its kinda hard to describe, but it was cool.

----------


## bihon

I'm only able to remember them when I attempt WILD, but I doubt there's every been any form of dialogue in mine. 
A really loud helicopter, tortured screams, and random auditory vibrations.

----------


## RommiH

I've heard people yelling my name and ordering me to answer. I have also heard a man talk to me about OBEs and he guided me into one.

----------


## hermine_hesse

I heard a few nights ago

"But no one's _trying_  to sell you coconuts."

----------


## littlezoe

Hmm... gotta try and remember... here are the most interesting ones i can think of right now that i experienced  :smiley: 

Once during an afternoon nap i woke up in SP and heard a woman screaming and someone instantly yelling "CALL 911 RIGHT NOW!"

At another time i didn't see anything, but i felt some pain on top of my head and heard as some kind of creature was slurping something from inside of my head  :Eek: 


Here is a really creepy one, this was in one of my first SPs: 
I've seen a colorful void portal floating in my room and i heard a constant loud noise EXACTLY like the sounds in this song after 1:38:


Now that was just scary like hell  ::shock::

----------


## DoctorSpaceman

"In the ground-breaking recording of Modest Mouse's 'Corpse Colours' you got to work with Lauren Faust." That struck me as weird.

----------


## isthisit

I have only had this a handful of times, but every time it was someone I know (family member or close friend) calling out my name, like I am lost or they want to get my attention.

----------


## cedward1

"Barak Obama vs Frosty the Snowman".

----------


## MattyB

Hi  all..

What I hear tends to be abstract sounds... The most common two are the doorbell, or white noise roar (like having a jet engine in the house!!!)

Then there is 'someone dropping & smashing a drinking glass'

Another one is a passenger airliner flying over the house (its NOT real... The local airport MME only has 3 amsterdam & 2 aberdeen per day & does not have a night licience!!)

----------


## Chicken

> I absolutely adore this phenomenon. Sadly, the only one I can remember right now is: _I'll be the best damn monster hunter Cleveland has ever seen!_
> 
> Edit: This probably isn't quite the same, but this man's wife has been recording his sleep talking for at least a year, and it's quite funny and just as nonsensical: Sleep Talkin' Man




I've been reading on sleeptalkingman and it is hilarious! I wish my man did sleeptalk, he only snores real loud.

----------


## bobsyr

I hear several phrases upon waking up.  Hypnopompia?  Are you still doing this and are you interested?  bobsyr

----------


## EarthInferno

While jogging I heard some snippets about Obama and the Obama campaign on the day of the election.  I only had a few hours sleep earlier and was still tired.

----------


## QuietFox

When I think about it, there was once an incident when I heard my yelled by a feminine voice. I checked the house just to be sure lol.

----------


## Woodstock

"Nooshna! Ping! Dongly goatsheep!"
It's mostly random meaningless stuff like that. There was also one time when I heard "It loops! It loops! It loops! It loops!" repeated for almost a minute.

----------


## frost458

Music, each time I fall asleep I can hear music right before loosing consciousness.

----------


## InterSomnia

Usually when I'm in this state (and it happens quite often) I don't really care about it and I know I'm falling asleep and that's what the voices are. However I do remember clearly on one occasion that I had made myself lucid during this state and I was just lying in bed (not really aware of the bed anymore) and I was hearing all these voices starting off quiet and then getting loud and back quiet again. I knew what was going on so I decided to listen to what they were saying. The only thing I know for certain was that I established it was all non sense, total gibberish and I made a note to myself that it was English but more like alphabet soup.

The only way I can describe it is like a radio. Imagine sleeping next to a radio and it's automatically searching through all the stations, going from silence into sound and back into silence, no static. Except this is a special radio and every station on the radio is a memory of someone talking. So in the end you get things like "....... jjj jj JOHN......  lETs..... coUNTer.... isLANd...." stuff like that. It generally starts with my name being called to get my attention, and no my name isn't John.

----------


## GizEdwards

I usually hear people saying my name! Creepy stuff!

----------


## sanctispiritus

Previous to non-lucid dreams or even before being asleep I hear short phrases from people I know, like my mother. Sometime pure non sense short sentences. Never music.  During SP is when I hear music of any kind like rock, opera etc.

----------


## Tasca

Last night I thought " I hope I get a layer 4 lucid dream tonight" and a voice responded cause I was falling asleep, it said "He wants to lucid dream?" To someone else apparently.

----------


## InterSomnia

Oooh, that's enough to give me shivers.

----------


## MarineRecon

Usually I just hear loud buzzing at the most  :wink2:

----------


## ADEzor

few nights ago i heard my sauna door creak open (the door makes a distinctive noise) and footsteps coming by my bed... i didn't open my eyes because i was almost lucid by that time already and moved on... but i did sence a presence next to me... *static electricity* or something... you know?

Also few nights ago i heard some freaky and "dark" conversation in my mind... something about dying etc. It's too bad I don't really remember the conversation anymore. Reading all these stuff would make one think it's really scary to hear these things... but your mind is sort of halfway sleeping and you don't really react in the same way as you would think.

----------


## Tasca

two voices were having a conversation

" I have a physical appearance"

" A physical appearance? are you crazy, Harry!?"

----------


## Squilli0

Come to think of it, shortly before I'm about to fall into Morpheus' arms I can hear the voices of everyone I know shouting my name urgently, waking me up. I always thought of this as my imagination, I never considered it to be auditory hypnagogia.

----------


## pmang6

Okay I dont know if this is fit for this thread but I think its worth posting.
So if I begin to fall asleep where others are talking my brain will build a scene around them and their conversation and start to add new voices and talkers to it. Eventually if I actually fall asleep that will translate into my dream.

----------


## ScarlettHayden

I get it a lot but I never seem to remember. I had one upon waking into SP though and it said something along the lines of "Unfortunately progress is advancing slower than we first anticipated" and when I woke up properly I was like wtf. I genuinely thought aliens were standing around me doing experiments on me or something.

On an average night though I sort of hear like a cloud of voices around me. Sometimes when I'm really out of it I start talking back to them? Lol. I also hear music playing, babies crying, people screaming, gunshots, loud bangs, even my name being called out by a male voice. Sounds like it's coming from outside me but I know it's not, especially since I wear earplugs. Sometimes I also hear my mum and my sister talking to me. 

I think though just for the sake of this thread I'm going to write some down immediately after hearing them tonight.

----------


## TimeDragon97

I don't really experience hypnogogia. My thoughts become louder as I drift off, but that's it. The only time I've experienced something significant is when I heard a snarl that scared the living shite out of me.

Ever heard of Smile.jpg (_DO NOT GOOGLE IT_)? That's what I immediately thought of.  ::shock::

----------


## Spenner

"Fuzzwhadama omoamo fzzzzzzzzzzzzz hoooaaa ba spencer laundry go home sleep die bzzzzz hoooa ooooohm moah"

Weird shit like that

----------


## animestar

i know this is an old thread but, here are mine that i remember:

girl's voice "COME BACK HERE WITH MY CAR!"

male radio D.'s voice: "our next letter was sent by an 8 year old girl she says "if people would stop going against eachother maybe we could be the most peaceful beings in the universe""

british male like he's explaining to an audience "many say they lose hope, and have no inspiration but, what if inspiration was aspired by shining light?"

a conversation:

male: "hey sorry i'm late
female: "it's fine i found another ride"
female2: "hey there!"
male2: "dude making your girlfriend wait is not cool"

lol

----------


## Rissalecki

Wow... Great to see all these posts. It has been 6 years since I posted this thread!

----------


## Reverb

The first time I stumbled on these (not counting hearing my name called by voice of usually someone I know, but occasionally, by unknown voices also) was when I was doing a kind of auditory excercise while relaxing on my balcony. I was listening to sounds around me and I must have slipped into dreaming since I suddenly heard two voices (no visuals whatsoever, only sound) arguing about me. There was also a third someone there, but was silent. These two spoke among themselves and I seemed to be the subject. I heard one of them saying: _What shall we do with her? And a female voice responded: How about we check her intelligence..._ I remember thinking to myself: who these people think they are to dare  :laugh:  arguing about my intelligence? And even more: how exactly do they think they can do that? What can I say, arguing or checking people's intelligence seems a bit touchy subject... for some of us at least... ::D: 
Actually, I never thought of this one as HI or HA (A for auditoria), but more of as an "auditory dream", or "verbal dream". 


And another one which always brings a smile on my face when I remember it: for some time I had a sound of short drumming clip as an alarm in the morning, and I remember one time, also during awakening I suddenly heard voices of group of *Tibetan monks chanting*, and I thought to myself: how did these monks get here? what are they doing in my room? While listening to their chanting slowly the sounds of their voices morphed into my drumming alarm, and I realized: no, these are not Tibetan monks, this is my alarm! How could I confuse drumms with Tibetan chanting? By then I was completely awake here.


Last memorable (and more meaningfull) audio HI (or HA) was a year ago and happened during my waking up when during my awakening I became consciouss of several voices one after another verbalizing some kind of blessings to me, and the last one (which is the only one I remembered) was: _May the two suns never set (down) upon you!_ (sorry, if translation is poor).

----------


## Neo Neo

Lately its been people yelling, asking, or crying out my name: Andrew!! Andrew? or ANDREW!? respectively. To the point where its been creepy because it sounds so real and because its friends or family member voices  ::shock::

----------

